# The Greatest Speech Ever Made ?



## Ian Holdich (10 Dec 2011)

and it's by Charlie Chaplin, well worth 3 mins of your life.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WibmcsEG ... re=related


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (11 Dec 2011)

And I thought Old Charlie was only famous for his silent movies?


----------



## goby wan kenobi (15 Dec 2011)

lol, i knew it was that speech before pressing the link, love it!


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Dec 2011)

So it wasn't Enoch Powell's Rivers of Blood speech then!  

Peace out man


----------



## foxfish (15 Dec 2011)

I read somewhere that Enoch Powell always made his speeches with a full bladder - its true!


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Dec 2011)

Who knows? It's supposedly David Cameron's favourite strategy too, its supposed to increase focus. Personally it would just add a sense of urgency to proceedings, and if there where too many questions at the end I'd probably wet myself.


----------



## goby wan kenobi (15 Dec 2011)

chekin out enoch asap, not familiar   

hers another goody too

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhZk8ronces


----------



## Emyr (16 Dec 2011)

Great Video. Tails off a bit when he starts shouting which is a shame. The sad things is that what he is saying will never be a reality.


----------



## Ian Holdich (16 Dec 2011)

Troi said:
			
		

> So it wasn't Enoch Powell's Rivers of Blood speech then!





eerm if you want a racist speech then yes it's probably on par with those given by the EDL or BNP at some point. The only difference being that Enoch had a little bit of brain behind him, as the EDL and BnP have very little brain behind them.


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 Dec 2011)

That unfortunately is a very simplistic and popular misconception...actually - whilst we are being simplistic - if anything it was about equality and limits to growth. 

But never mind, when all said and done he was one of the greatest statesmen this country has ever known. Apart from being highly intelligent and extremely erudite, he had the balls to stand up for what he believed in, rather than supporting short-termist vote catching whims, which all our politicians do to day, with very few and noticeable exceptions...please don't get me started. 

Personally, I am not a Powellist – I just think people’s understanding of Powell was and is way too glib and that people with half his intelligence are still accusing him of racism.


----------



## Ian Holdich (16 Dec 2011)

It can be debated that Enoch's speech was racist, in fact it has been debated for decades by the professors at Oxford and Cambridge, Harvard etc etc. I very much doubt you and i can end this debate on a plant forum. Debates are formed by opinions and views, and if you read, listen or view the speech, in my opinion it is/was and always be a racist slanted speech. I'm not calling Powell persai a racist, his speech was/is. It wasn't far right nationalist, again this is a toff word for 'maybe a little bit racist'. 

All said and done, if this speech was made today in parliament, he would be arrested for incitement and the UK WOULD be rioting again.

simplistic 'yes', as we are on a plant forum, not an international race debate forum.


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 Dec 2011)

> in fact it has been debated for decades by the professors at Oxford and Cambridge, Harvard etc etc.



I am sure it has, they have to do something to earn a living just like the rest of us but it don't necessarily make it so.



> All said and done, if this speech was made today in parliament, he would be arrested for incitement and the UK WOULD be rioting again.



Yes but that's the whole point it was of it's time and to take it out of historical context and its immeadiate political landscape is missing the point, don't you think.



> simplistic 'yes', as we are on a plant forum, not an international race debate forum.



Absolutely right...so why bother commenting in the first place, and then following up?


----------



## Ian Holdich (16 Dec 2011)

And the debate goes on.


----------



## foxfish (16 Dec 2011)

I dont see a problem about discussing politics on the forum, the post was made under the Off topic / chit - chat heading.
The problems come when folk stop discussing & start arguing but isn't that politics anyway!

Anyways you could always hire a political speaker for your Christmas party   http://www.champions-speakers.co.uk/spe ... tAodoke8Sg


----------

